# [SOLVED] Linux Mint 13 Cinnamon Issues



## Gdn8Melbourne (Oct 28, 2011)

I've three issues/problems with it.

*1.* Can't add multiple clock or timezone (I need it)
*2.*No matter what option I choose, Sound is coming through only two speakers. Same was with Ubuntu. I use a Creative 4.1 Sound system and they are all fine and working in windows. 
*3.* Linux Universal live Usb creator has no LinuxMint13 Option 
HELP!


P.S. the default Firefox in mint doesn't look like Firefox


----------



## SteveThePirate (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: Linux Mint 13 Cinnamon Issues*

Hi,

1. See if Orage is in the software manager and install this. It has a feature called global time which allows you to view other timezones as well as your current timezone.

2. If your using alsa for sound go to terminal and type

```
alsamixer
```
Expand the terminal and should be extra volume controls there that you need to increase

3. Linux mint 13 is only out about a month so won't be in any automatic installer unless they have updated it within the last month. Just use the .iso image in the time being.

Finally what do you mean Firefox doesn't look like Firefox? It looked normal to me when i tried LM13.

Steve


----------



## Gdn8Melbourne (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: Linux Mint 13 Cinnamon Issues*

Hi Steve,
So Orage will show time normally in panel? Or i have to run the program everytime to see time?
And I dont know what is Alsa. I went to settings and then sounds... 

And for firefox I meant, the default firefox that comes with mint, it's a square icon..but firefox's logo is not that nah? and also the interface of that browser doesn't look alike with the firefox I'm used to know in windows. Suppose Chrome ...it looks alike in every OS, so should firefox too..


----------



## SteveThePirate (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: Linux Mint 13 Cinnamon Issues*

Yes orage shows your normal time in the panel and global time appears on the screen as a small box to place wherever on the screen you want it. Regards firefox, mint is using it's own icon theme similar to the faenza set. It's a custom icon not firefox's regular icon that is standard.


----------



## Gdn8Melbourne (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: Linux Mint 13 Cinnamon Issues*

Okay thanks a lot 
I can upgrade to new firefox 13 and get the standard look?

And let me test the sound in terminal, will let you know what happens then. I didn't even touch terminal yet


----------



## SteveThePirate (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: Linux Mint 13 Cinnamon Issues*

No I can't remember what its called in cinnamon but to get the standard look just change the icon set in appearance to something else.


----------



## Gdn8Melbourne (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: Linux Mint 13 Cinnamon Issues*

Here man, I couldn't figure out anything. I opened the alsa mixer but there was only volume control. And with only one sound system..HDA intel or what.
And in windows it shows me Speakers and realtake digital output. In that My all 4 satelite speakers and woofer works. (though I dont choose the realtake digital sound option as it lets no sound come out. Dont know why.) Realtake is the sound manager in windows and come with intel. And all i've to choose is Quadrophonic to get the sound.
And I couldn't add that Orage in the panel, It stayed as a widget/gadget and a tab in panel was always open. You can see below.
And you know the funny thing?  From mint-firefox, the page of techsupportforum.com didn't even open  All other pages did.


----------



## SteveThePirate (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: Linux Mint 13 Cinnamon Issues*

When your in alsamixer and you press F5 to view all outputs and inputs are there any more options?


----------



## Gdn8Melbourne (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: Linux Mint 13 Cinnamon Issues*

Here is what when i click F5. I figured out my rare speakers (Rare left and rear right) is not working in it.

Andin cinnamon settings, in few themes, i'm getting such borders and half cut window at the top right corner  see the screenshot.


----------



## SteveThePirate (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: Linux Mint 13 Cinnamon Issues*

Hi,

I don't see what you mean. The window borders in your screenshot look fine, though sometimes you will find as cinnamon is still very new some glitches may appear. Can you show another screen shot of alsa mixer with the full view so i can see what you mean by your rear right and left speakers are not working in it.

Steve


----------



## Gdn8Melbourne (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: Linux Mint 13 Cinnamon Issues*



SteveThePirate said:


> Hi,
> 
> I don't see what you mean. The window borders in your screenshot look fine, though sometimes you will find as cinnamon is still very new some glitches may appear. Can you show another screen shot of alsa mixer with the full view so i can see what you mean by your rear right and left speakers are not working in it.
> 
> Steve


This is embarassing. Sorry I forgot to upload the new screenshots in my last post 
Here they are. Here you can see the alsa mixer and also the top corner of the desktop.
(and also in preferences>sound> there the rare speakers weren't working, and they are not even available in alsa mixer)


----------



## SteveThePirate (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: Linux Mint 13 Cinnamon Issues*

Ok I'm hoping the instructions in this thread from the mint forums will help with the surround sound

Linux Mint Forums • View topic - No Surround Sound In LM11:XtremeAudio

As for the theme issue, is it all themes that cut off the corner of the desktop?

Steve


----------



## Gdn8Melbourne (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: Linux Mint 13 Cinnamon Issues*

Let me check the link.
Saw there is window called eject or what at the top ...no it's not in every themes, but in some themes...one of them I remember is elementary or elegance...

Btw, I also stumbled into this link... Didn't try it yet though, but see the method..enabling surround sound in library (!?!)
https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SurroundSound


----------



## Gdn8Melbourne (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: Linux Mint 13 Cinnamon Issues*

Nothing is working man :/ I NEED all the sounds working :/


----------



## SteveThePirate (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: Linux Mint 13 Cinnamon Issues*

I'll ask around the team for you and see if anyone has had this issue before in case their is a simple solution we're missing :grin:

As the theme's go, i mentioned earlier there are bugs in cinnamon as it is fairly new and might have a few buggy themes but i imagine they will be sorted in future updates.

Steve


----------



## Gdn8Melbourne (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: Linux Mint 13 Cinnamon Issues*

Yes please. Thanks a lot man.
I searched on net and found many people are having trouble with 4.1 in linux...5.1 are going great. So I think they will have some solutions. I can't be comfortable until I fix these little things.

And nothing else is wrong now..except my one live-usb hanged  

[Was wandering how to change the windows' looks and the icons.
aaand I needed some fonts...times new roman, ariel and gerogia.]


----------



## SteveThePirate (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: Linux Mint 13 Cinnamon Issues*

In the meantime;

Here's my tutorial for fonts

How To: Installing Fonts in Linux Mint/Ubuntu | | Tech Support Forum

Here's my one on mouse themes (still waiting for it to be published) but is the same for icons, although it's Lxde and Xfce, I believe the same steps should work in Cinnamon.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...your-mouse-theme-in-lxde-and-xfce-649317.html

Steve


----------



## Gdn8Melbourne (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: Linux Mint 13 Cinnamon Issues*

Thaaaaanks \o/ the font tutorial is very helpful as I need to install a lot fonts.
And I found one can install the ms core fonts, which is freeware everyone is saying on net, from ubuntu software centre typing msttcorefonts or what i forgot the name...
I will try out the mouse themes too 
Btw, How to install Emerald theme manager?
Any progress with the sound issue?


----------



## SteveThePirate (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: Linux Mint 13 Cinnamon Issues*

Use the links for emerald on this;
Install Compiz and Emerald in Xubuntu 11.10 - IT Diary

You may or may not need this when installing emerald and gives you a dependency error;
Ubuntu -- Details of package libemeraldengine0 in hardy

As the sound issue goes not much progress, you could try installing pulse audio from the software manager and see if the settings work for that but i would ask in the Mint forums about it. Register and post here http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewforum.php?f=48

Steve


----------



## Gdn8Melbourne (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: Linux Mint 13 Cinnamon Issues*

Guess what man  I fixed the great sound problem myself \o/ 
in alsamixer, there is a bar called channel. That's 2ch by default. I had to make it 4ch and change the configuration at first in pulsaudio as default channel = 5 and the rear speakers worked ^^ Though I couldn't test the suwoofer, Dont know how to test it.

But, But, I got some new problems too. While setting the sound like that, suddenly all sound went off, and I had to restart pulseaduio by "pulseaudio -k" command. Then it started good. But in the sound settings. it changed from "analog 4.1 to analog 4.0" means no subwoofer icon to test.

Then I installed ubuntu recently in my laptop, and at the very first installed Chrome. I didn't update anything. Dont know what the reason but I couldn't open some websites. like this.. techsupportforum.com... it was loading forever. and then photobucket. And in some sites, i got pictures' thumbnails only, but the pictures took that forever to load and never loaded


----------

